# [SOLVED] BSOD 0x0000003B when starting certain games on Win7x64



## revile (Nov 30, 2009)

Greetings everyone! Long time reader, first time poster,

I want to thank you in advance for the support. I'm about ready to melt my PC and sell it for scrap.

I've been running Windows 7 Pro x64 Final since early October (thanks MSDN). This BSOD has been very consistent. System_service_exception .... 0x3b

It only appears when starting certain (not all) games. They include Halo PC, Dead Space, and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, to name a few. Other games, such as Spore, Gears of War, and The Sims 3 run flawlessly.

So I figured since I had a pre-release version I would wait it out to see if a possible driver update would amend this problem. Didn't happen.
I bought a new GFX card because my integrated was crap. Still got the error, so I ruled out it was a problem with the GFX. This is a clean install of Windows 7 on a brand new hard drive, so rule out any possibilities there. I'm not overclocking as the hardware I'm running now is a x100 upgrade from my previous, so rule that one out too.

I'm left thinking it's the RAM. I won't be sure until after I run memtestx64 overnight and troubleshoot each stick. Just thought maybe some of you seasoned troubleshooters could take a look at my dump file and maybe decipher a problem.

I think it should be noted these games run fine on my XP boot with the same hardware. Only difference is XP is installed on a separate HD. However it is x86 so only 3.5 of the 8GB of RAM are being used, respectively. That is simply not enough for these high-end games.

This is a huge headache for me. I've tried various things such as updating all drivers, setting the voltage in the BIOS to Corsairs recommended settings, doing a fresh install, and scouring google for solutions, all to no avail.

Thanks again for all your help. This community is top notch and I plan on returning the favor by sharing my growing knowledge of troubleshooting this operating system with others who post problems within my realm.

Figured I'd save you guys some bandwith and upload the dump .zip to my site:
http://pcharpoon.com/temp/112909-30466-01.zip

Best Regards,
Cougar10

Processor:
AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory:
8192MB RAM
Hard Drive:
1.1 TB (500GBx2 + 120GB)
Video Card:
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Monitor:
20" Acer LCD + Mounted 22" Vizio HDMI
Sound Card:
(SB Audigy)
Operating System:
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Motherboard:
Asus M4N78 PRO Motherboard - Socket AM2+


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000003B when starting certain games on Win7x64*

Interestingly, the debugger cannot identify the symbols for your version of win32k.sys.
Can you think of any reason for this?

If not, then I'd suggest running SFC.EXE /SCANNOW from an elevated (Run as administrator) Command Prompt. Please let us know the results of this when it's done.

Please update the Asus programs on your system to the latest Win7 version. The ASIO.sys file on your system dates from 2007.

Other than that there's little evidence of the culprit involved here. I hope that the SFC.EXE thing will fix it enough that we'll be able to start tracking the culprit with the next memory dump file. It's important for us (in this sort of situation) to have all of the minidump files in the C:\Windows\Minidump directory. That will help us to see if there's a pattern to the crashes - and the pattern may lead to the culprit.

Here's the memory dump analysis:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a13000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c50e50
Debug session time: Sun Nov 29 21:54:04.858 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:27.277
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff960001d2d0f, fffff880092d6050, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+f2d0f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002cbb000
THREAD fffffa80074c3a40  Cid 0dc4.0b84  Teb: 00000000fffdb000 Win32Thread: fffff900c33f0010 RUNNING on processor 0
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002bf9b74
Owning Process            fffffa800755f9a0       Image:         iw4sp.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      24825        
Context Switch Count      15134                 LargeStack
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x0000000000676bdf
Stack Init fffff880092d6db0 Current fffff880092d61e0
Base fffff880092d7000 Limit fffff880092cd000 Call 0
Priority 10 BasePriority 8 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 2 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`092d5788 fffff800`02a84469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`001d2d0f fffff880`092d6050 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`092d5790 fffff800`02a83dbc : fffff880`092d67f8 fffff880`092d6050 00000000`00000000 fffff960`0037c8f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`092d58d0 fffff800`02aaabed : fffff960`003c5d88 fffff960`0039045c fffff960`000e0000 fffff880`092d67f8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`092d5910 fffff800`02ab2250 : fffff800`02bd31e8 fffff880`092d5988 fffff880`092d67f8 fffff800`02a13000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`092d5940 fffff800`02abf1b5 : fffff880`092d67f8 fffff880`092d6050 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`092d6020 fffff800`02a84542 : fffff880`092d67f8 00000000`00000044 fffff880`092d68a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`092d66c0 fffff800`02a830ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0000000a : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`092d68a0 fffff960`001d2d0f : 00000000`00000044 fffff900`c00bf010 00000000`00000000 09922d20`00000004 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`092d68a0)
fffff880`092d6a30 00000000`00000044 : fffff900`c00bf010 00000000`00000000 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 : win32k+0xf2d0f
fffff880`092d6a38 fffff900`c00bf010 : 00000000`00000000 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 : 0x44
fffff880`092d6a40 00000000`00000000 : 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`00000001 : 0xfffff900`c00bf010

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff960001d2d0f, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880092d6050, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
win32k+f2d0f
fffff960`001d2d0f 488b8858010000  mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+158h]

CONTEXT:  fffff880092d6050 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880092d6050)
.cxr 0xfffff880092d6050
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000044 rcx=fffffa80074c3a40
rdx=fffff900c00bd9f1 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff960001d2d0f rsp=fffff880092d6a30 rbp=fffffa8009922d20
 r8=fffff900c00bd9f0  r9=0000000000000040 r10=fffff90000000240
r11=fffff880092d6a00 r12=000000000008e300 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
win32k+0xf2d0f:
fffff960`001d2d0f 488b8858010000  mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+158h] ds:002b:00000000`00000158=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  iw4sp.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000044 to fffff960001d2d0f

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`092d6a30 00000000`00000044 : fffff900`c00bf010 00000000`00000000 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 : win32k+0xf2d0f
fffff880`092d6a38 fffff900`c00bf010 : 00000000`00000000 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 : 0x44
fffff880`092d6a40 00000000`00000000 : 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`00000001 : 0xfffff900`c00bf010


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k+f2d0f
fffff960`001d2d0f 488b8858010000  mov     rcx,qword ptr [rax+158h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k+f2d0f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc5e1

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880092d6050 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k+f2d0f

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k+f2d0f

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880092d5890 rbx=fffff80002bd31e8 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80002a13000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002a84f00 rsp=fffff880092d5788 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff960001d2d0f  r9=fffff880092d6050 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff880092d5988 r12=fffff80002a84153 r13=fffff80002c91354
r14=fffff80002a83d40 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a84f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`092d5790=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`092d5788 fffff800`02a84469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`001d2d0f fffff880`092d6050 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`092d5790 fffff800`02a83dbc : fffff880`092d67f8 fffff880`092d6050 00000000`00000000 fffff960`0037c8f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`092d58d0 fffff800`02aaabed : fffff960`003c5d88 fffff960`0039045c fffff960`000e0000 fffff880`092d67f8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`092d5910 fffff800`02ab2250 : fffff800`02bd31e8 fffff880`092d5988 fffff880`092d67f8 fffff800`02a13000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`092d5940 fffff800`02abf1b5 : fffff880`092d67f8 fffff880`092d6050 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`092d6020 fffff800`02a84542 : fffff880`092d67f8 00000000`00000044 fffff880`092d68a0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`092d66c0 fffff800`02a830ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000044 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0000000a : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`092d68a0 fffff960`001d2d0f : 00000000`00000044 fffff900`c00bf010 00000000`00000000 09922d20`00000004 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`092d68a0)
fffff880`092d6a30 00000000`00000044 : fffff900`c00bf010 00000000`00000000 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 : win32k+0xf2d0f
fffff880`092d6a38 fffff900`c00bf010 : 00000000`00000000 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 : 0x44
fffff880`092d6a40 00000000`00000000 : 09922d20`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`00000001 : 0xfffff900`c00bf010
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00ba7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a13000 fffff800`02ff0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`02ff0000 fffff800`03039000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc6000 fffff880`00cd3000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cd3000 fffff880`00ce7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ce7000 fffff880`00d45000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d45000 fffff880`00de9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e59000 fffff880`00eb0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00eb0000 fffff880`00eb9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00eb9000 fffff880`00ec3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00ec3000 fffff880`00ef6000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f03000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f03000 fffff880`00f18000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f18000 fffff880`00f2d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f89000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f90000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fa0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fba000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fc3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fed000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ff8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01030000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0104b000 fffff880`0105f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0105f000 fffff880`010bd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`01130000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01130000 fffff880`0117c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`011b6000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`011b6000 fffff880`011f0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01203000 fffff880`013a6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013a6000 fffff880`013c0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013c0000 fffff880`013d1000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013d1000 fffff880`013db000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013f1000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01412000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01412000 fffff880`0141b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0141e000 fffff880`01510000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01510000 fffff880`01570000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01570000 fffff880`0159b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0159b000 fffff880`015e5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015f5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`015f5000 fffff880`015fd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a13000 fffff880`02a3d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02a3d000 fffff880`02b27280   SandBox64 SandBox64.sys Thu Jul 09 09:56:47 2009 (4A55F71F)
fffff880`02b28000 fffff880`02b31000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02b31000 fffff880`02b38000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02b38000 fffff880`02b46000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b46000 fffff880`02b6b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02b6b000 fffff880`02b7b000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02b7b000 fffff880`02b84000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b84000 fffff880`02b8d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b8d000 fffff880`02b96000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02b96000 fffff880`02ba1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02ba1000 fffff880`02bb2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02bb2000 fffff880`02bd0000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02bd0000 fffff880`02bdd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02bdd000 fffff880`02bfb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03c0d000 fffff880`03c97000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03c97000 fffff880`03cdc000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03cdc000 fffff880`03ce5000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03ce5000 fffff880`03d0b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03d0b000 fffff880`03d21000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03d21000 fffff880`03d2d000   afw      afw.sys      Wed Feb 18 08:28:43 2009 (499C0D0B)
fffff880`03d2d000 fffff880`03d96000   afwcore  afwcore.sys  Mon Jul 13 05:18:30 2009 (4A5AFBE6)
fffff880`03d96000 fffff880`03daa000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Wed Jul 22 18:20:17 2009 (4A6790A1)
fffff880`03daa000 fffff880`03db9000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03db9000 fffff880`03dd6000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03dd6000 fffff880`03df1000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03df1000 fffff880`03dfe000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e15000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03e15000 fffff880`03e1d000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`03e20000 fffff880`03e75c00   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:22 2009 (4A6790A6)
fffff880`03e76000 fffff880`03e8a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03e8a000 fffff880`03ea3000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Fri Oct 31 02:56:21 2008 (490AAC15)
fffff880`03ea3000 fffff880`03ef4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03ef4000 fffff880`03f00000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03f00000 fffff880`03f0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03f0b000 fffff880`03f1a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03f1a000 fffff880`03f9d000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f9d000 fffff880`03fbb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03fbb000 fffff880`03fcc000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03fcc000 fffff880`03fd3000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:11:49 2007 (47663D55)
fffff880`03fd3000 fffff880`03ff9000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04069000 fffff880`0409f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0409f000 fffff880`040ae000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`040ae000 fffff880`040ba000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040c5000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Jun 29 03:36:37 2009 (4A486F05)
fffff880`040c5000 fffff880`040d0000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`040d0000 fffff880`04126000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04126000 fffff880`04137000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04137000 fffff880`0415b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0415b000 fffff880`0417d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0417d000 fffff880`041c0000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`041c0000 fffff880`041e4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0423d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0423d000 fffff880`04242200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0425a000 fffff880`043df000   P17      P17.sys      Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009 (4AD81665)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04651380   nvmf6264 nvmf6264.sys Thu Apr 30 15:45:59 2009 (49F9FFF7)
fffff880`04656000 fffff880`047d3000   athrx    athrx.sys    Mon Oct 05 12:33:57 2009 (4ACA1FF5)
fffff880`047d3000 fffff880`047e0000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`047e0000 fffff880`047ed000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04815000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0486f000 fffff880`0489e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0489e000 fffff880`048b9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048b9000 fffff880`048da000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`048da000 fffff880`048f4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`048f4000 fffff880`048ff000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`048ff000 fffff880`0490e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0490e000 fffff880`0490f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04910000 fffff880`04922000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04922000 fffff880`0493f000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`0493f000 fffff880`0494e000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`0494e000 fffff880`0494ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04950000 fffff880`0498c000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`0498c000 fffff880`04997000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04997000 fffff880`049f1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05053000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`05053000 fffff880`05066000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`05072000 fffff880`050ce000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`050ce000 fffff880`050e6000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Fri Aug 21 16:23:50 2009 (4A8F0256)
fffff880`050e6000 fffff880`050f4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`050f4000 fffff880`05100000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05100000 fffff880`05109000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05109000 fffff880`0511c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0511c000 fffff880`05128000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05128000 fffff880`05136000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05136000 fffff880`0514f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0514f000 fffff880`05157080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05158000 fffff880`05165000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05165000 fffff880`05173000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05173000 fffff880`05196000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05196000 fffff880`051b7000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`051b7000 fffff880`051cc000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`051cc000 fffff880`051e4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05410000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05410000 fffff880`05426000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05426000 fffff880`05432000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05437000 fffff880`05efaa80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`05efb000 fffff880`05efc180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`05efd000 fffff880`05ff1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`05ff1000 fffff880`05ffa000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0664d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0664d000 fffff880`06670000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`06670000 fffff880`06678b80   ASWFilt64 ASWFilt64.dll Thu Jul 09 09:57:40 2009 (4A55F754)
fffff880`066b6000 fffff880`0677e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0677e000 fffff880`0679c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0679c000 fffff880`067c8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`07e00000 fffff880`07e69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07ea9000 fffff880`07f4f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07f4f000 fffff880`07f5a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07f5a000 fffff880`07f87000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`07f87000 fffff880`07f99000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0840b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`084f3000 fffff880`0858b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0858b000 fffff880`085fc000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:17 2009 (4A5BC5E1)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff960`00970000 fffff960`009d1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013ff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`0103c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0103c000 fffff880`01045000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a13000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e59000 fffff880`00eb0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03c0d000 fffff880`03c97000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03d21000 fffff880`03d2d000   afw      afw.sys      Wed Feb 18 08:28:43 2009 (499C0D0B)
fffff880`03d2d000 fffff880`03d96000   afwcore  afwcore.sys  Mon Jul 13 05:18:30 2009 (4A5AFBE6)
fffff880`05410000 fffff880`05426000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e15000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ff8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`03e15000 fffff880`03e1d000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Wed May 13 21:25:17 2009 (4A0B72FD)
fffff880`03fcc000 fffff880`03fd3000   AsIO     AsIO.sys     Mon Dec 17 04:11:49 2007 (47663D55)
fffff880`06670000 fffff880`06678b80   ASWFilt64 ASWFilt64.dll Thu Jul 09 09:57:40 2009 (4A55F754)
fffff880`08400000 fffff880`0840b000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fc3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fed000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04656000 fffff880`047d3000   athrx    athrx.sys    Mon Oct 05 12:33:57 2009 (4ACA1FF5)
fffff960`00970000 fffff960`009d1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`02b31000 fffff880`02b38000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03fbb000 fffff880`03fcc000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0677e000 fffff880`0679c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`02a13000 fffff880`02a3d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01030000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ce7000 fffff880`00d45000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`01130000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05410000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`050e6000 fffff880`050f4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03f1a000 fffff880`03f9d000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f9d000 fffff880`03fbb000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f0b000 fffff880`03f1a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013f1000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0415b000 fffff880`0417d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05100000 fffff880`05109000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`050f4000 fffff880`05100000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05109000 fffff880`0511c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0511c000 fffff880`05128000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05efd000 fffff880`05ff1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04069000 fffff880`0409f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`03df1000 fffff880`03dfe000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0104b000 fffff880`0105f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0498c000 fffff880`04997000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013d1000 fffff880`013db000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011b6000 fffff880`011f0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0159b000 fffff880`015e5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`047e0000 fffff880`047ed000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02ff0000 fffff800`03039000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04137000 fffff880`0415b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05072000 fffff880`050ce000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`05136000 fffff880`0514f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0514f000 fffff880`05157080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05128000 fffff880`05136000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`066b6000 fffff880`0677e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01412000 fffff880`0141b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`02bdd000 fffff880`02bfb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0409f000 fffff880`040ae000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00ba7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0417d000 fffff880`041c0000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013a6000 fffff880`013c0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01570000 fffff880`0159b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0423d000 fffff880`04242200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`051b7000 fffff880`051cc000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05173000 fffff880`05196000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cc6000 fffff880`00cd3000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`05165000 fffff880`05173000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`048ff000 fffff880`0490e000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05158000 fffff880`05165000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fba000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0679c000 fffff880`067c8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0664d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0664d000 fffff880`06670000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02b96000 fffff880`02ba1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00eb9000 fffff880`00ec3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0105f000 fffff880`010bd000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03f00000 fffff880`03f0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01412000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0141e000 fffff880`01510000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`05426000 fffff880`05432000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05053000 fffff880`05066000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`0486f000 fffff880`0489e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04815000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03daa000 fffff880`03db9000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03c97000 fffff880`03cdc000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01510000 fffff880`01570000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02ba1000 fffff880`02bb2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ef4000 fffff880`03f00000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a13000 fffff800`02ff0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01203000 fffff880`013a6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02b28000 fffff880`02b31000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05efb000 fffff880`05efc180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`050ce000 fffff880`050e6000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Fri Aug 21 16:23:50 2009 (4A8F0256)
fffff880`05437000 fffff880`05efaa80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04651380   nvmf6264 nvmf6264.sys Thu Apr 30 15:45:59 2009 (49F9FFF7)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040c5000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Mon Jun 29 03:36:37 2009 (4A486F05)
fffff880`05000000 fffff880`05053000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`0425a000 fffff880`043df000   P17      P17.sys      Fri Oct 16 02:44:53 2009 (4AD81665)
fffff880`03ce5000 fffff880`03d0b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f03000 fffff880`00f18000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ec3000 fffff880`00ef6000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00f90000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fa0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c0000 fffff880`013d1000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07ea9000 fffff880`07f4f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0423d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd3000 fffff880`00ce7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`041c0000 fffff880`041e4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0489e000 fffff880`048b9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048b9000 fffff880`048da000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`048da000 fffff880`048f4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03ea3000 fffff880`03ef4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`048f4000 fffff880`048ff000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02b7b000 fffff880`02b84000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b84000 fffff880`02b8d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b8d000 fffff880`02b96000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0117c000 fffff880`011b6000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`051cc000 fffff880`051e4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02a3d000 fffff880`02b27280   SandBox64 SandBox64.sys Thu Jul 09 09:56:47 2009 (4A55F71F)
fffff880`03e8a000 fffff880`03ea3000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Fri Oct 31 02:56:21 2008 (490AAC15)
fffff880`07f4f000 fffff880`07f5a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`040ae000 fffff880`040ba000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03db9000 fffff880`03dd6000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015f5000 fffff880`015fd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0858b000 fffff880`085fc000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`084f3000 fffff880`0858b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`07e00000 fffff880`07e69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`07f5a000 fffff880`07f87000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0490e000 fffff880`0490f480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`07f87000 fffff880`07f99000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02bd0000 fffff880`02bdd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02bb2000 fffff880`02bd0000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03e76000 fffff880`03e8a000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03fd3000 fffff880`03ff9000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04910000 fffff880`04922000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0494e000 fffff880`0494ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04126000 fffff880`04137000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04997000 fffff880`049f1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`040c5000 fffff880`040d0000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`040d0000 fffff880`04126000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0493f000 fffff880`0494e000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`00ef6000 fffff880`00f03000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02b38000 fffff880`02b46000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02b46000 fffff880`02b6b000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015f5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f18000 fffff880`00f2d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f2d000 fffff880`00f89000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01130000 fffff880`0117c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04950000 fffff880`0498c000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`03d96000 fffff880`03daa000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Wed Jul 22 18:20:17 2009 (4A6790A1)
fffff880`04922000 fffff880`0493f000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:23 2009 (4A6790A7)
fffff880`03e20000 fffff880`03e75c00   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Wed Jul 22 18:20:22 2009 (4A6790A6)
fffff880`047d3000 fffff880`047e0000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03d0b000 fffff880`03d21000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03dd6000 fffff880`03df1000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02b6b000 fffff880`02b7b000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d45000 fffff880`00de9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03cdc000 fffff880`03ce5000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003ef000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:17 2009 (4A5BC5E1)
fffff880`05ff1000 fffff880`05ffa000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00eb0000 fffff880`00eb9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05196000 fffff880`051b7000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013ff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01030000 fffff880`0103c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0103c000 fffff880`01045000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a13000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`001d2d0f fffff880`092d6050 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## revile (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000003B when starting certain games on Win7x64*

*SOLVED*

Good evening.

Thank you for the reply and suggestions usasma. After updating those drivers I was still getting BSOD 0x3B. I realized it wasn't a bad driver and decided the best route was to test the hardware.

I replaced the RAM sticks and video with known working pieces and the BSOD still appeared. After some thought, I decided to disable all startup items and non-microsoft services. Sure enough, BSOD gone. Turns out it was my firewall, Outpost Firewall Pro 2009, causing the System Service Exception. I've been using their firewall on 32bit for years now without a problem, but apparently their x64 for Win 7 still has some bugs.

I'm just glad this issue is resolved and I can play my games again with the full support of my x64 and Direct X 11.

Best Regards,
Revile


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0x0000003B when starting certain games on Win7x64*

I'm glad that you got it working!
Thanks for letting us know!


----------

